
You can directly support Mozilla Developer Network (MDN) - dflock
I use MDN almost every day, but had no idea that it was possible to directly support them. I just found out about two ways:<p>- Sponsor for $ a month: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;payments&#x2F;<p>- Buy Merch: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shop.spreadshirt.com&#x2F;mdn-store&#x2F;
======
gtirloni
They fired the MDN team of technical writers. What is this funding exactly?

~~~
julianlam
> What does the money go towards?

> The money collected through MDN (minus processing fees, taxes, etc.) will be
> reinvested back into MDN. We will publish a monthly report on MDN Web Docs
> showing what work was completed.

> What will MDN user funding pay for?

> Currently, Mozilla pays for site operations and overhead (including staff
> writers and web developers). MDN user payments will fund accelerating
> current projects or launching new ones, including: Adding more content, and
> updating current content, Improving performance of the site, Modernizing the
> MDN platform, Adding offline access to MDN, Supporting integrations with
> popular developer tools, More tutorials and guides, Training and webinars

~~~
gtirloni
In light of the recent news, that means very little.

------
julianlam
Hm, I'd like to donate, but their subscription page is 404 right now...

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/payments/management/](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/payments/management/)

~~~
dflock
Yeah, doesn't look like that works any more, sadly. The merch store does,
though ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯.

------
thevagrant
Seems like Mozilla didn't do enough to publicise this option at the time it
was made available. At least Wikipedia put an in your face notice when doing a
funding drive. It might annoy people but it is effective.

------
dflock
Apparently the sponsorship thing doesn't work anymore, but it looks like the
merch store does.

